# Do #8 or #9 corks fit into screw-top wine bottles?



## WineyDoc (Apr 6, 2011)

And if so, which one?

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I personally won't recommend either. You are putting whoever opens these bottles at risk. The neck are thinner then cork bottles and often times snap when uncorked and sometimes even at corking. Yes folks do use them when desperate but is it Worth the risk?

How fast are you drinking this wine. Look for a source for screw caps or even use tasters corks if you're drinking this wine within the year.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> How fast are you drinking this wine. Look for a source for screw caps or even use tasters corks if you're drinking this wine within the year.


Dan: Have you tried tasting corks in a Stelvin-style screw cap bottle? I just tried a test fit with two different types of tasting corks, and both were loose, no seal at all.

WineyDoc: There are two different styles of screw caps. The Stelvin-style (found on most commercial wines), or the other style (as found on Boones Wines). Stelvin-style caps are not used by the home winemaker due to the way that they are applied. The equipment is rare and expensive. The Boones style cap is available at many home brew shops. Unfortunately you can not mix & match bottles and caps.

Here's a link to the Boones style bottles, and caps for them.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-1651-5234.aspx
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-714-4335.aspx

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I have not tried them. Pretty much back to the old rule. Use corks on cork bottles only.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Neither!

Screw top wine bottles are thinner in the neck. Good chance the downward pressure will break the neck.

Why take that chance for price?

There are planty of places to get bottles cheap or FREE !


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 6, 2011)

ZORKS do! CC



WineyDoc said:


> And if so, which one?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

CrackedCork said:


> ZORKS do! CC



What do those cost and do you use them. I have seen them in catalogs but just wasn't to attracted to them.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2011)

CrackedCork said:


> ZORKS do! CC


CC..

have you tried Zorks in screw cap bottles? 

I just tried a used Zork cap in a Boones bottle and a Stelvin-style bottle. Seemed to be a good fit in both bottles, although I didn't try any liquid to see if they leaked.

Steve


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I use them for the regular corker wine bottles with no problems so far, we can store a lot more wine upright than we can laying on their side and I liked the clean seal they have over cork. Easy to put in with a beer capper. I put one on a screw cap bottle just to see if it would work and it went on and sealed with no problem, but of course if you have screw caps the zorks are going to be more expensive to use than a screw cap. CC



cpfan said:


> CC..
> 
> have you tried Zorks in screw cap bottles?
> 
> ...


----------



## cpfan (Apr 7, 2011)

CrackedCork said:


> , but of course if you have screw caps the zorks are going to be more expensive to use than a screw cap. CC


Have you investigated the cost of applying Stelvin style screw caps? There isn't an application machine that is 'reasonably' priced for a home winemaker.

Steve


----------



## WineyDoc (Apr 7, 2011)

There are very few things things I like less in my wine than shards of glass, so I think I'll toss 'em. It's really hard for me to get used wine bottles in my area: I've had some luck with freecycle, but Craigslist has not worked and contacting restaurants/wineries has also been fruitless. There is no recycling in my county and the residents here aren't the most eco-friendly so it's been hard to convince them to save and recycle their bottles through me.

When I can buy $3 bottles of top-up wine at Whole Foods, I really don't feel like paying $1 a pop for empty bottles online.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 7, 2011)

hey if nothing else you can go old-fashioned and use 1/2 gallon mason jars till you can find a good source for cheap bottles. I did it for years.


----------

